# US open?



## tradhunter98 (May 10, 2014)

Did the Mr.john hood from GA win it?


----------



## UpSouth811 (May 10, 2014)

Yeah. John hood Greg Campbell and Brian ellenburg


----------



## S Adams (May 10, 2014)

Them guys can flat out win some tournaments!


----------



## thompsonsz71 (May 11, 2014)

It's not that they can win tourneys.... It's the fact they don't miss...


----------



## thompsonsz71 (May 11, 2014)

I believe ellenburg was on the team that won the hunt for life tourney on the hill last night


----------



## UpSouth811 (May 11, 2014)

Couldn't ask for a better group of guys either to win. When they show up your just competing for 2nd


----------



## thompsonsz71 (May 11, 2014)

Well said


----------



## S Adams (May 11, 2014)

Yeah we have shot against them a few times and the closest we can get to first is second! Lol


----------



## tradhunter98 (May 11, 2014)

Be fun to shoot with them just once.


----------



## Michael (May 11, 2014)

thompsonsz71 said:


> I believe ellenburg was on the team that won the hunt for life tourney on the hill last night



Yes, Clint Lowe, Blake Fulbright and Mark Ellenburg won it with 126 fish.



UpSouth811 said:


> Couldn't ask for a better group of guys either to win. When they show up your just competing for 2nd



I loved it when John was taking the lie detector test and was asked "Where did you fish", John replied "I can't tell you that. I might want to come back next year "


----------



## UpSouth811 (May 11, 2014)

Lol. I'd have liked to see that


----------



## JpEater (May 13, 2014)

tradhunter98 said:


> Be fun to shoot with them just once.



Not really... It would just make ya mad watching them shoot. Those guys are like a machine when they shoot!


----------



## tradhunter98 (May 13, 2014)

JpEater said:


> Not really... It would just make ya mad watching them shoot. Those guys are like a machine when they shoot!



Shoot I would love it, I might not be the best shot but I can shoot fast!


----------



## markland (May 14, 2014)

They have been shooting for years and always finish in the top or close to it, and yes they just do not miss!  But they prepare for the shoots as well and know where the fish are.  They did a great job at the BPS shoot and congrats to them.
Hope they come out and shoot the BAA Worlds this year as well, would love to see them again.  I missed talking to them at the US Open as we had a bunch of people in our booth when they walked by but will holler at them soon.


----------

